# Skidsteer Questions



## 99Powerstroke (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm an asphalt contractor who has been truck plowing (using someone elses equipment) for about 10 years.
Now, its time to take the plunge and buy a newer skidsteer for my asphalt business. I can spend up to 30K.

My issue is, the kind of skidsteer that would be ideal for the kind of dirt work I do is a 5000 lb machine. Gehl R135, Bobcat S450, Case SR130. Compact and easy to trailer. Well of course these machines are too light and underpowered to do any parking lot plowing. And if I take on the payment, I'd like to be able to put a plow on the machine and use it to generate income in the winter. 

The leads me to the Deere 318, Kubota SSV 65 and the Cat 226d. These are 60 horse machines that weigh 6000 lbs. Can one of these mid-size machines do any heavy plowing? I'm not talking Walmart parking lots, but decent size factory parking lots. The company I plowed for before ran a Cat 262, and thats just too big for my purposes in the summer.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

what about subbing and doing sidewalks with it?....lots of contractors need good sidewalk people


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

99Powerstroke said:


> I'm an asphalt contractor who has been truck plowing (using someone elses equipment) for about 10 years.
> Now, its time to take the plunge and buy a newer skidsteer for my asphalt business. I can spend up to 30K.
> 
> My issue is, the kind of skidsteer that would be ideal for the kind of dirt work I do is a 5000 lb machine. Gehl R135, Bobcat S450, Case SR130. Compact and easy to trailer. Well of course these machines are too light and underpowered to do any parking lot plowing. And if I take on the payment, I'd like to be able to put a plow on the machine and use it to generate income in the winter.
> ...


Why do you think 6K would be to big for your dirt work in the construction? I don't have much time plowing with a skid because the skid I own suks in the snow. If the 1000k lbs made the difference between me earning money during the winter months it would have to work in the dirt.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I got a heck of a deal for you.

30K will take it home.

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/f-s-2013-new-holland-l223-175hrs.170634/


----------



## 99Powerstroke (Aug 2, 2017)

FredG said:


> Why do you think 6K would be to big for your dirt work in the construction? I don't have much time plowing with a skid because the skid I own suks in the snow. If the 1000k lbs made the difference between me earning money during the winter months it would have to work in the dirt.


----------



## 99Powerstroke (Aug 2, 2017)

It's not only the weight, it's the bucket width and height of the machine.
Many times, I prefer a 54" bucket to work on small utility cuts which compose a large part of my workload.
The garage I intend to store it in will allow a 77" tall machine to enter. The smaller skid steer will fit inside, if I get a bigger machine I'll have to park it outside.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

leolkfrm said:


> what about subbing and doing sidewalks with it?....lots of contractors need good sidewalk people


Around here, sidewalk subs are so hard to find I've made more doing walks with shovels than the plow guys. Quads and small skids can make a killing, I've just never had use for either in the summer months. Not sure if it's the same for your location, but might be something to look in to.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

An S570/590 with inset wheels and tires will give you 60" width for summer. A 450 isn't much if any narrower than that. And throw a set of dedicated snow tires on a 570/590 for winter and it'll push a 10' box in most cases without issue. 

450 vs 570/590 height is an invalid argument. They're all the same overall height.


----------

